# How good is hgh for building muscle?



## Kpr740 (Jul 8, 2014)

I read some places hgh is great for bodybuilding and then you have some people online saying it doesn't really help that much. Which is it? If you run hgh for 6-12 months at a decent iu what kinda results have you seen ?


----------



## Yaya (Jul 8, 2014)

First it depends if it's real HGH, the Chinese generic market is having major issues and there are many reports of it being nearly impossible to get real HGH out of China right now

Secondly,  it requires patience once you have started. I say at least 8 months of use to notice major effects depending on dose.


Thirdly, I think taking test and maybe an oral or some Nandrolone will pack better weight for a bulker.

I tried Riptropin and retained alot of water and got really bad CTS..took it for 4 months and couldn't stand the bloat so decided to switch to hygetropin. Once starting the hyges I lost alot of the water and actually noticed weight loss and felt great. 

I stopped taking hgh as I felt it didn't do shit for me. I could lose weight with a strict diet that doesn't cost shit cokpar e d to generic hgh.. on the other hand many guys around here love it and notice good results.

Next time for me it's either seros or humatrope, that's if I decide to run it again


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 8, 2014)

imo, unless you're near your AAS induced physical peak, GH might be a waste.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 8, 2014)

U have to run high doses of it..not worth the money..Im sure the hg hgh is good


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 8, 2014)

for 20x the cost of aas GH will build good amounts of muscle.  

Your going to need many kits of sero's and some slin tho.  the cost of 3 kits of sero's could get you enough tes/tren/npp/EQ/etc to run 8 cycles.....


----------



## grind4it (Jul 8, 2014)

I've been running it for over two years now. IMO, it is highly over rated for lean muscule gains. Maybe stacked with Slin but stand alone in my opion its a desent fat burner and that about it. As stated above if its muscle you seek the best option is AAS.

Just my two cents


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 8, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> U have to run high doses of it..not worth the money..Im sure the hg hgh is good



^^^ this.

You would need probably 15 to 20iu per day for building muscle.

It will help at lower doses with recovery of course which will enhance gains to a degree.

Test deca dbol would be cheaper and faster.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 8, 2014)

Not worth the money or the hassle IME. Unless you're getting pharma subsidized by insurance (and if you are please let me know who your insurance is through  ) you're not getting your money's worth.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 9, 2014)

I agree with the Bro's here.  Although I've taken hrt hgh dose for the better part of 3 years it's no magic bullet.  By itself it will not over come a poor diet or replace the need for cardio.

I do believe there is a synergistic effect when taken with test over time.  However with that said you could fund your retirement with what it costs.....just sayin...!


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 9, 2014)

Too expensive for me but it affects people different just like any hormone does and it depends on what your goals are for me I like test and other AAS over GH but that's just my opinion. This is a topic that you will definitely get mixed results. Good luck!


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 9, 2014)

And yes it's very synergistic when taken with AAS. If your diet and lifting regime is good you will get great results.


----------



## juuced (Jul 9, 2014)

if your rich its worth it.  not for Joe sixpack.  At low TRT doses of 1iu/day you can get nice anti aging benefits and help with recovery and a little help with weight loss.

I swear it helped my eye sight as well.  after being on for over a year I went to eye doc and he was shocked and said "what have you been doing your Rx got better by 30%."


----------



## dsa8864667 (Jul 9, 2014)

You're money is better spent on test.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 9, 2014)

Hyperplasia has still not been confirmed in a laboratory setting, probably because of lack of testing and a desire to do so. For those of you that don't know the basics on this, you have one set of muscle cells. Those actual cells grow and expand as you build muscle. In the case of Hyperplasia, instead of growing existing muscle cells, new cells are added, which also upps your muscle mass. So, in theory, if you took enough HGH and combined it with enough AAS, you could grow both the size AND number of muscle cells. 

This is similar to a theory that has actually been proven in the case of GHRP and GHRH. One controls the output amount of HGH from each cell and the other controls the amount of cells in the equation. This is why using both together is exponentially more beneficial than just using one or the other. It would be cool if they figured out hyperplasia someday but I think we're way off from that.


----------

